# Hello All!



## Cean_Charles (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello all, just thought I'd introduce myself and say a little piece. Member of Kerrville #697. Original Texan, moved to NC and joined Stokesdale #428. Transferred back home and boy is it good to be here!!! Firefighter Paramedic with the city of Kerrville. Just wanted to say hello to all you guys and say thank you!!


----------



## js4253 (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome home Brother!


----------



## JTM (Apr 3, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 4, 2010)

Welcome Cean!


----------



## Casey (Apr 4, 2010)

Welcome Home!  Texas is the greatest place to live.


----------

